# BMX Wiki Diskussion - war "Sammlung"



## Flowpen (12. Dezember 2007)

Hey,
da ich  und sicherlich auch andere Leute im Forum, oder die die gerade hinzukommen nicht ganz so viel Ahnung haben, habe ich mir mal gedacht:
Wie wäres es mit so einem Art "Lexikon".
Also Jemand schreibt etwas über Rahmen, so nun sagt er was einen guten Rahmen ausmacht und auf was man beim Kauf Achten sollte.
So nun kann man das mit allen Teilen des Bmxes machen bis man halt eine nette Sammlung hat, die mir und sicherlich auch anderen hilft.

Mfg Flowpen


*
A
B
C
D
E
F
G
H
I
J
K
L
M
N
O
P
Q
R
Rahmen (nur Beispiel)
* Ein guter Rahem braucht.....*
S
T
U
V
W
X
Y
Z*


----------



## RISE (12. Dezember 2007)

Die Idee finde ich nicht schlecht. Lass und das mal im Auge behalten, evtl. kann ich ja dann ein Sticky machen. Allerdings sollten wir uns vorher vernünftige Kriterien einfallen lassen, sonst gehen die wirklichen Informationen in einem Wust von kindlicher Selbstdarstellung unter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (12. Dezember 2007)

Ein Mod ( vll. Du Rise ) könnte ja Vorschläge usw. die in einem entsprechenden Topic ( diesem hier ) gesammelt werden kopieren und in ein eigens dafür angelegtes geschlossenes Topic einfügen.

Man müsste halt einfach mal mit irgend nem Teil des BMX *beginnen* 

Meiner Meinung nach wäre es aber wirklich WICHTIG, die Dinge auch aus technischer Sicht zu betrachten bzw. zu diskutieren. Denn es soll ja kein Trend Lexikon oder so werden, sondern schon auf Fakten basieren denk ich.


----------



## Flowpen (12. Dezember 2007)

Ja, man könnte ja im ersten Beitrag eine Liste führen von A-Z und dann wenn etwas neues hinzukommt, kann dann ein Mod, oder ich es in diese Liste hinein setzten.


----------



## RISE (12. Dezember 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wäre es aber wirklich WICHTIG, die Dinge auch aus technischer Sicht zu betrachten bzw. zu diskutieren. Denn es soll ja kein Trend Lexikon oder so werden, sondern schon auf Fakten basieren denk ich.



So sehe ich das auch. Man kann ja gerne über Erfahrungen berichten, aber wenn es z.B. um Rahmen geht, macht es sich wohl besser, über Vor- und Nachteile der Geometrie zu reden, als dass jeder einen anderen Rahmen empfiehlt.


----------



## Stirni (12. Dezember 2007)

Einzelne teile? z.B WTP phoenix? oder teile aller marken? unzo? oder einfach nur teile generell ?


----------



## gmozi (12. Dezember 2007)

Flowpen schrieb:


> Also Jemand schreibt etwas über Rahmen, so nun sagt er was einen guten Rahmen ausmacht und auf was man beim Kauf Achten sollte.
> So nun kann man das mit allen Teilen des Bmxes machen bis man halt eine nette Sammlung hat ..



Es geht da primär um die Teile eines BMX Rades als solches! Nicht speziell um Produkte versch. Hersteller. Das ist "zu viel" und würde wohl den Rahmen sprengen, es sei den er ist aus CroMo


----------



## MasterOfBMX (12. Dezember 2007)

Gehts da dann nur um BMX Teile oder auch zB Park= man fährt auf Rampen
oder so Sachen?


----------



## Flowpen (12. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hatte jetzt eher an Teile gedacht, aber man kann ja auch mehr reinbringen, wenns dann nicht zu unübersichtlich wird.
So ich habe meine Weise mal oben Editiert, falls nicht gefällt bitte sagen.


----------



## RISE (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde auch vorschlagen, die Sache auf Teile zu beschränken und sich eher dem technischen Aspekt zu widmen. Das hilft a) uns und b) auch den Anfängern, wenn sie irgendwas spezifisches wissen wollen. 
Von einzelnen Partchecks rate ich mal ab, das wird zuviel und dafür gibt es auch andere Seiten (BMXboard, bmx-test.com).


----------



## terrible (12. Dezember 2007)

mir fällt nur nix ein für a hm? a wie ausfallenden oder machen wir des bei r wie rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (12. Dezember 2007)

Lass mal ruhig bei *A* anfangen ;-) Erst mal paar Klamotten die mir zu A einfallen:

-A-head-set
-Ausfallenden
-Achsen (Achslager?) (Innenlagerachse eher zu I wie Innenlager )

Falls es bis dahin keiner macht, schreib ich da morgen Mittag mal was zu.


----------



## terrible (13. Dezember 2007)

a-head-set geht ja auch unter s wie steuersatz, da es ja auch mehrere arten gibt. aber a-head-set ist ne gute erfindung,leicht ein zu stellen,wartungsarm günstig in der anschaffung(ausnahmen gibt es chris king usw) .jeder der noch den 1" schraubsteuersatz(nach jedem sprung locker alle 10min neu fest ziehen,dann steckte der vorbauschaft in der gabel fest usw) kennt, weiß den a-head zu schätzen


----------



## SahnebrotRider (13. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> a-head-set geht ja auch unter s wie steuersatz, da es ja auch mehrere arten gibt.



Man könnte Verweise einfügen, etwa:
Bei "A-Head-Set" die Beschreibung und bei "Steuersatz": "Hierzu siehe A-Head-Set."


----------



## alöx (13. Dezember 2007)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Wiki für sowas? Das würde durch seine Funktion als solches einer Übersichtlichkeit überaus helfen.

Generell war bei MTB-News mal ein Wiki geplant und es existiert auch. Nur ohne Inhalt.


----------



## paule_p2 (13. Dezember 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einem Wiki für sowas? Das würde durch seine Funktion als solches einer Übersichtlichkeit überaus helfen.
> 
> Generell war bei MTB-News mal ein Wiki geplant und es existiert auch. Nur ohne Inhalt.



hört sich gut an, wie macht man da einträge? bzw wenn es vorhanden ist... wo ist es?


----------



## alöx (13. Dezember 2007)

wiki.mtb-news.de

Beiträge kann jeder schreiben der im Forum angemeldet ist. Lasst uns das eventuell absprechen in Punkto Kategorien, Moderation etc. Ich habe auch noch kein Wiki betrieben hab daher jetzt nicht so viel Ahnung.

Ist eben auch noch total unbenutzt und auch noch nicht komplett vorzeigbar - irgendwer muss halt mal anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (13. Dezember 2007)

Ui, da steht ja tatsächlich nichts drin. Hab bisher auch noch nie mit einer "Wiki Software" gearbeitet. Hab keine Ahnung wie man da was schreibt


----------



## alöx (13. Dezember 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Ui, da steht ja tatsächlich nichts drin. Hab bisher auch noch nie mit einer "Wiki Software" gearbeitet. Hab keine Ahnung wie man da was schreibt



Das einfach schreiben ist nicht anders als hier. Bei den Formatierungen wird es etwas verrückt. 

Das wiki war irgendwann mal geplant worden allerdings gab es da in der Umsetzung Probleme die ich bis heut nicht verstehe. 

Also wenn ihr Lust habt dann find ich mich da gern rein und leg alles an. Und dann können wir schreiben.


----------



## gmozi (13. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin da definitiv für und auch *dabei*


----------



## RISE (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab hier an der Uni schon mal mit Wikis gearbeitet, werds mir am Wochenende mal angucken und mal sehen,was sich machen lässt.


----------



## gmozi (14. Dezember 2007)

Hab gerade das Benutzerhandbuch bzw. die Hilfe gefunden 
Werd mich da mal was einlesen, so schwer kann das ja nicht sein.

Ich sehe das nun richtig, dass dieses Topic zur "Wiki Diskussion" herhalten soll? Eventuell dann mal das Topic ändern.


----------



## alöx (14. Dezember 2007)

Generell kann man im Wiki Diskutieren. Allerdings denke ich sollten wir doch einfach das Forum dazu nutzen wozu es da ist. 

Ich muss mir auch mal die Hilfe verinnerlichen hab gestern zwar schon etwas rumprobiert aber ganz so einfach ist es doch nicht. Vorallem verlinkt das wiki ja überall und in alle Richtungen und macht recht viel allein an Formatierungen.

Aber sonst ja ich fände es eine super Sache wenn wir das Wiki nutzen und ausbauen würden.

Topic geändert.


----------



## RISE (14. Dezember 2007)

So schwer ist es nicht und für den einfachen Gebrauch muss man auch nicht soviel wissen. Aber bei mir ist es auch schon etwas länger her...


----------



## alöx (14. Dezember 2007)

Es ist nicht schwer aber weil ich ja gerade etwas Mutti für das wiki spielen möchte um da auch was zu lernen werd ich bestimmt wieder mal 2-3 Stunden opfern. 

Das Internet ist so toll.


----------



## Flowpen (14. Dezember 2007)

Ehm...mal Offtopic...ich kann meine Beiträge nicht mehr editieren...


----------



## MasterOfBMX (14. Dezember 2007)

B Brakemounts (zu Deutsch Bremsaufnahmen). Sie sind dazu da, damit man die Bremse am Rahmen montieren kann. Es gibt ein paar verschiedene Brakemount- Arten, bei Freestyle BMX Rahmen werden fast immer U-Brake Sockel verwendet, bei Race Rahmen meistens V-Brakes.



Sowas in der Art oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garrin (14. Dezember 2007)

MasterOfBmx bist du der selbe Master wie im BMX-forum.com?
Wenn ja kennen wir uns


----------



## MasterOfBMX (14. Dezember 2007)

Ja und wen interessierts.
b2t!
Also sollen so Erklärungen ungefähr so geschrieben werden wie ich es gemacht habe? (brakemounts)


----------



## Flowpen (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe jetzt mal bei Wiki angefangen das Portal zu bearbeiten.
Muss aber noch viel dran getan werden.
MFG

Ps. MaterofBmx ich hab deinen Beitrag über Brakemounts hinzugefügt ok?


----------



## alöx (16. Dezember 2007)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> B Brakemounts (zu Deutsch Bremsaufnahmen). Sie sind dazu da, damit man die Bremse am Rahmen montieren kann. Es gibt ein paar verschiedene Brakemount- Arten, bei Freestyle BMX Rahmen werden fast immer U-Brake Sockel verwendet, bei Race Rahmen meistens V-Brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sowas in der Art oder?



So ist das schon okay aber Wikibeiträge sollten wesentlichen ausführlicher sein. Das ergibt sich dann aber durch die Benutzung.



Flowpen schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal bei Wiki angefangen das Portal zu bearbeiten.
> Muss aber noch viel dran getan werden.
> MFG
> 
> Ps. MaterofBmx ich hab deinen Beitrag über Brakemounts hinzugefügt ok?



Gefällt.


----------



## Flowpen (18. Dezember 2007)

Hat niemand Lust/Zeit was zu machen?


----------



## alöx (18. Dezember 2007)

Kommt Zeit kommt Rat.

Wenn wir das Thema hier am Leben halten wird sich schon der eine oder andere finden. Ich werde während meines Urlaubs über Weihnachten und Sylvester auch einiges schreiben, hoff ich.


----------



## RISE (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich werd mich demnächst auch wieder mehr reinhängen, momentan hab ich aber sehr großen Ärger mit diversen universitären Institutionen, weshalb mir Zeit und vor allem Nerven fehlen.


----------



## gmozi (19. Dezember 2007)

Flowpen schrieb:


> Hat niemand Lust/Zeit was zu machen?



Lust immer  Nur das mit der Zeit ist halt kurz vor dem "Fest" so ne Sache ... 
Hab mir aber schon zu diversen Themen Quellen gesucht


----------



## RISE (19. Dezember 2007)

Gute Tipps gibts übrigens bei Bikeguide (abseits des Forums auf der Hauptseite) und bei George French. Vielleicht findet ja wer Inspiration.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (19. Dezember 2007)

Hab mal eben ein paar Minuten investiert. Zu allererst habe ich den Beitrag "Rahmen" geändert. 
Wenn ihr einen Beitrag schreibt achtet bitte auf die Rechtschreibung und auch den Ausdruck. Es ist mir bewusst das hier keiner Goethe oder Schiller heißt allerdings ist ein Wiki nicht das Forum wo man nicht so sehr darauf achten muss. Das ist nicht böse gemeint.

Wenn im Text Wörter stehen die zu erklären sind weil sie im Bezug zum Radsport stehen setzt bitte [[Felge]] die eckigen Klammern um das Wort. Somit kann man beim lesen des Artikels einen neuen erstellen weil man auch sieht ob die Seite schon existiert.

Wenn Fragen sind... her damit.


----------



## RISE (19. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schön Alex, die Abbildung dazu macht die Beschreibungen auch sehr deutlich. 
Ich habe bei der Rahmengeometrie im Unterpunkt Sitzwinkel mal noch Offset Sitzrohre hinzugefügt, ein eigener Unterpunkt wäre unnütz und da immer mehr Hersteller dieser versetzten Sitzrohre verwenden, erscheint mir eine kurze Erklärung dazu sinnvoll.

Schön wäre, wenn wer nochmal die verschiedenen Tretlagerarten erklärt, auch hier fände ich Abbildungen sinnvoll. 
Ebenso wäre es schön, wenn man auf Steuersätze eingehen könnte. Also integriert und normal...


----------



## Hertener (19. Dezember 2007)

Yo, vielleicht wäre es hilfreich, bei den Rahmen noch zwischen Race und Flatland zu unterscheiden. Im Race Bereich findet Aluminium als Werkstoff für Rahmen Verwendung, und im Flatland Bereich sind Oberrohrlängen <19.75" üblich.
Und als weiterer Werkstoff für Allroundbikes wäre wohl Titan noch anzuführen.


----------



## RISE (19. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt, hatte ich nicht bedacht! Guter Einwand.


----------



## alöx (19. Dezember 2007)

Dann schreibs rein.  Einfach auf Bearbeiten klicken. So lang ma nur Text schreibst kann man, außer Tippfehler, nichts falsch machen und muss sich auch nicht mit Wikis auskennen.


----------



## Hertener (19. Dezember 2007)

Yo, werde ich machen.  
Aber eine Frage habe ich noch: Was ist ein "Weihnachtsbabo"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (19. Dezember 2007)

Achso wäre schon wenn sich an der Startseite niemand vergreift.


----------



## RISE (20. Dezember 2007)

Hertener schrieb:


> Yo, werde ich machen.
> Aber eine Frage habe ich noch: Was ist ein "Weihnachtsbabo"?



Babo ist das liebe Tierchen in meinem Avatar und zur Zeit ist auch der der Weihnachtsstimmung verfallen. Ich war das auch, aber da ich gleich ins Prüfungsamt muss, ist die gute Laune verflogen.


----------



## alöx (21. Dezember 2007)

Weil es gerade bei den Trialer gefragt wurde. Bilder hochladen und einfügen..


Schau mal auf jeder Seite im Wiki unten links "Hochladen"

Wie man Bilder korrekt verlinkt steht in der Hilfe.  

Wikikonform wäre die Lösung hier [[Bild:Bildname.png|thumb|Bildbeschreibung]]

Der Bildname steht nach dem Upload auf der Seite.


----------



## specip2 (30. Dezember 2007)

wie wärs bei F = f-set des dümste rotorsystem des es gibt?


----------



## alöx (30. Dezember 2007)

Lustig?


----------



## Hertener (30. Dezember 2007)

dümste? nicht das helste?


----------



## chrische (31. Dezember 2007)

iwie fehlt da der Buchstabe D!

Sonnst sehr geniale idee und vorallem auch seht gut umgesetzt jetzt müssen da nurnoch ein paar mehr Sachen rein 

edit: ich hab gesehen das man das selber umeditieren kann! habs denn auch mal eben gemacht


----------



## specip2 (31. Dezember 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Lustig?



Ne is so das geht dauernt kaputt und die Lager für des dickere steuerrohr oben gibts fast nirgendendswo zu kaufen.
Als kein gutes rotorsystem


----------

